# Itty Bitty Frog



## wvdawg (Aug 24, 2014)

Wife found this sitting up on top of the front porch light - very light color - about an inch and a half long.  Turned it loose in the bushes by the fish pond.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 24, 2014)

Awww he's cute! Great shots Dennis!


----------



## cre8foru (Aug 24, 2014)

Those are great shots. Excellent DOF


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 25, 2014)

Great shots! Cute little fella.


----------



## carver (Aug 25, 2014)

Very nice Dennis,nice camo too


----------



## Smokey (Aug 26, 2014)

Looks like you got him to pose for you right nicely.


----------



## pdsniper (Aug 27, 2014)

Very cool, I love frogs !!!


----------



## carver (Aug 27, 2014)

pdsniper said:


> Very cool, I love frogs !!!



Me too, with ranch dipping sauce.


----------



## SapeloJoeBro (Aug 27, 2014)

Awesome pics.


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 27, 2014)

Thanks everyone - it sure was cooperative.


----------



## BIGGUS (Aug 29, 2014)

Those are really cool captures!


----------



## LureheadEd (Aug 29, 2014)

I believe that's a Cope's Gray Tree Frog....I had one come in my shop last week, puurrtttyyy little animals... Great shots !


----------



## quinn (Aug 29, 2014)

Nice shootin dawg! They do some heavy singing during mating season!


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks for the ID and all the kind comments from everybody.


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 4, 2014)

It was back on the porch light again last night.  I left it alone to get after the flying insects!


----------

